# Hat jemand erfahrung mit XFS?

## blice

Ich hab mich mal durch etliche Leitfäden gekämpft, da es mir scheint, daß das ext3 wohl doch nicht die richtige wahl war. Selbst die vfat partitionen arbeiten unter linux schneller.

Das Problem ist einfach daß (gentoo)-linux zigtausende kleine dateien nutzt, was in meinem fall bedeutet, daß ein system das nach buildpkg nichtmal ein 1Gb brauch, plötzlich über 5Gb auf der platte belegt.

die kernel sources liegen bei mir bei 383mb, bei xfs sollen sie sich bei 252 einpendeln.

Ausserdem ist ext3 nicht das schnellste aller systeme. reiser4 platz1 und xfs platz2 sind etliche male schneller.

Mein Desktop-Rechner besteht nebenbei auch noch aus etlichen größen dateien, zb erstellte dvd-strukturen/isos (dv von den cams etc) 

Journaling brauche ich nicht unbedingt, da mein gentoo fast nie abstürzt, kann der ruhig das eine oder zwei mal im halbjahr die platten checken.

Ich möchte jetzt zum Wochenende mein FS umstellen, hat jemand mit xfs schlechte erfhrungen ? oder gar bessere ?

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## TheCurse

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was du hören möchtest... Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit XFS und reiser4 gemacht.

----------

## blice

Eigentlich möchte ich nur hören, daß xfs, obwohl es so selten genutzt wird, keine probleme mit gentoo macht, immerhin ist das ja kein 16.000 Irix-system .

----------

## schmutzfinger

XFS kann bei Stromausfall Probleme machen. Die Begründung dafür kenne ich nichtmehr ich weiß nur das es so ist. Ich selber administriere Server mit USVs auf denen es läuft und schon lief als ich die Server übernommen habe. Auf einem Server habe ich es selber aufgesetzt, da ging es mir aber um quota. Performance habe ich nie getestet.

----------

## Klaus Meier

XFS kann tierisch schnell sein, wenn genug Speicher da ist. Es puffert sehr viel und schreibt es nur im Notfall auf die Platte. Es ist optimal für Harddiskrecoridng und ähnliches, weil es eine Mindesschreibrate garantiert.

Es sollte nur in absolut stabilen Umgebungen eingesetzt werden. Also der Stromausfall ist nicht so häufig, aber wenn sich der Rechner mal aufhängt und man den Resetknopf drücken muss, dann kann einiges an Daten auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwunden sein.

Also ich habe mal reiser3, ext3 und xfs durchgetestet. Einen Performanceschub durch xfs wirst du nicht erleben. Wie gesagt, wenn Speicher frei ist, dann wird alles gepuffert, die Platte hat nichts zu tun und es läuft super schnell. Wenn der Rechner dann aber ausgelastet ist, dann bricht die Performance dramatisch ein. Da hat ein emerge --sync dann 30 Minuten gedauert. reiser3 fällt langsam unter den Tisch, weil es da ja Probleme mit dem Support gibt. ext3 läuft bei mir super und ohne die geringsten Probleme. xfs würde ich nur als Filesystem für Multimediaanwendungen auf Rechnern mit viel Speicher einsetzen.

Was da irgendwelche Benchmarks über Filesysteme schreiben, halten ich in der Praxis für wenig aussagekräftig. Installier dir dein Gentoo auf ein Filesystem und arbeite ein halbes Jahre damit. Und dann probier aus, ob dir ein anderes Filesystem was bringt.

----------

## oscarwild

 *blice wrote:*   

> Selbst die vfat partitionen arbeiten unter linux schneller.

 

Das ist nicht sehr verwunderlich, wenn du ein journalisierendes Filesystem mit einer Datenmüllhalde vergleichst  :Wink: 

 *blice wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist einfach daß (gentoo)-linux zigtausende kleine dateien nutzt, was in meinem fall bedeutet, daß ein system das nach buildpkg nichtmal ein 1Gb brauch

 

Optimierung: z.B. reiserfs für Bereiche mit vielen kleinen Dateien, ext3 mit largefile (geringe Inode-Dichte) und großer Blockgröße für Bereiche mit großen Dateien (z.B. Multimedia) verwenden

One size fits all gibts eigentlich nicht.

 *blice wrote:*   

> ...sind etliche male schneller.

 

Das impliziert: zwei, drei, ... n mal so schnell wie ext3. Das ist sicher nicht der Fall.

 *blice wrote:*   

> Journaling brauche ich nicht unbedingt

 

Wenn Du wirklich kein Journaling haben möchtest, nimm ext2. Allerdings beschleunigt Journaling nicht nur die Überprüfung, sondern verhindert ggf. auch den einen oder anderen Datenverlust.

 *blice wrote:*   

> Ich möchte jetzt zum Wochenende mein FS umstellen, hat jemand mit xfs schlechte erfhrungen?

 

Trotz Stromausfällen/Abstürzen hatte ich damit noch keinen Datenverlust, allerdings auch keinen 500%igen Geschwindigkeitsboost, deshalb läuft bei mir wieder ext3.

----------

## blice

Im Größenvergleich gewinnt xfs schon mal vor reiserfs  :Smile: 

Auf beiden Platten ist das selbe system gespiegelt, inkl kdm/startkde/seamonkey/feh/nvidia, alles uptodate (22.02.07)

Das package-dir ist 289mb groß, das getarte System 333mb (portage + pkg-dir liegen extra)

Bei beiden FS ist die Blockgröße 2048 .

```

mount

/dev/hdb1 on /mnt/back type xfs (rw,noatime,nodiratime)

/dev/hdb2 on /mnt/r4gentoo type reiserfs (rw)

```

```

this bodo # df -h | grep hdb

/dev/hdb1              19G  1,2G   18G   7% /mnt/back

/dev/hdb2              20G  1,5G   18G   8% /mnt/r4gentoo

```

Als nächstes mach ich mal unter beiden system diverse kopieraktionen und boot-zeit-vergleich..

Schade daß gentoo kein reiser4 kann  :Smile:   Ich glaub ich mach das alles nochmal auf je ext2 und ext3. 

Dann haben wir mal nen direkten vergleich - sofern interesse besteht .

Edit1: kurzer vergleich 

```

cd /usr/src/linux

localhost src # mkdir copy

localhost src # time cp -R linux* copy/

ext3:  real    2m40.734s

xfs: real    2m0.048s

localhost src # time rm -rf copy

ext3:  real    0m8.637s

xfs: real    0m17.313s

localhost linux # du -h  # belegung von /usr/src/linux

ext3: 383mb

xfs: 328mb

```

----------

## anello

Les dir mal das http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS_%28Dateisystem%29 durch. Ist eigentlich alles wissenswertes.

Probleme mit XFS hatte ich auch schon, nach schon erwähntem Stromausfall und DAU Kunden reset, aber ansonsten ein sehr gutes, schnelles und auch stabiles Filesystem.

----------

## blice

u.a. dieser artikel war ja der grund für mich diesen thread hier zu öffnen..

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kannst du dir sparen. Hab das alles hinter mir. Also die Geschwindigkeit wird von Lage der Partition auf der Platte, Ort der Daten in der Partition, Fragmentierung und ähnlichem wesentlich stärker beeinflusst als vom Filesystem. Besonders zu reiser4 gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Meldungen. Es ist wohl anfangs sehr schnell und nach einem halben Jahr quälend langsam. Im täglichen Betrieb merkst du so gut wie keinen Unterscheid zwischen reiser3 und ext3. Bei mir eher mit Vorteil für ext3. Und zu xfs habe ich ja oben schon was geschrieben. Optimal für Multimediasysteme und Server, bei denen in erster Linie ja gelesen wird. Absolut unbrauchbar für Systeme, auf denen Softwareentwicklung betrieben wird. Und die Performance liegt zwischen sensationell schnell und grottenlahm, je nach Situation.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich bei meinem System für ext3 entschieden. Werde aber noch mal austesten, ob für unwichtige Daten, also /var/tmp, ext2 oder xfs Vorteile bringt.

----------

## oscarwild

 *blice wrote:*   

> Schade daß gentoo kein reiser4 kann 

 

Warum holst Du Dir nicht einfach einen Kernel mit reiser4-Support?

----------

## hoschi

 *blice wrote:*   

> Ich hab mich mal durch etliche Leitfäden gekämpft, da es mir scheint, daß das ext3 wohl doch nicht die richtige wahl war. Selbst die vfat partitionen arbeiten unter linux schneller.
> 
> Das Problem ist einfach daß (gentoo)-linux zigtausende kleine dateien nutzt, was in meinem fall bedeutet, daß ein system das nach buildpkg nichtmal ein 1Gb brauch, plötzlich über 5Gb auf der platte belegt.
> 
> die kernel sources liegen bei mir bei 383mb, bei xfs sollen sie sich bei 252 einpendeln.
> ...

 

Kriegt ihr Kopfschmerzen beim lesen? Ich auch.

----------

## blice

Du wirst es nicht glauben, mein Umfeld kriegt sogar Kopfschmerzen, wenn ich rede. 

Ohne Punkt und Komma überhole ich mich immer selbst. 

Das war schon zu Schulzeiten mein Verhängnis, daß die Lippen nie so schnell sind wie die Augen und der Kopf.

 :Wink:  mfg

----------

## energyman76b

http://bulk.fefe.de/lk2006/

XFS ist bei kleinen files nicht soo geeignet.

Außerdem hatte es in der letzten Zeit ganz schöne Probleme. Ich würde ihm nicht trauen.

----------

## Carlo

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *blice wrote:*   Selbst die vfat partitionen arbeiten unter linux schneller. 
> 
> Das ist nicht sehr verwunderlich, wenn du ein journalisierendes Filesystem mit einer Datenmüllhalde vergleichst 

 

Das kann man nur fett unterstreichen.

Der aktuelle XFS Kracher...

 *2.6.21-rc1 Changelog wrote:*   

> commit dc74eaad8cda9f12a885639b4f2513c99e9b483a
> 
> Author: Lachlan McIlroy <lachlan@sgi.com>
> 
> Date:   Sat Feb 10 18:34:38 2007 +1100
> ...

 

Wenn ich sowas lese, wird mir ein wenig anders. Ich erinnere auch an die Verzeichnis-Verstümmelung in XFS/Linux 2.6.17.

Nun, im Gegensatz zu ReiserFS 3 kann man von XFS wenig sagen, daß daran gearbeitet wird. Daß ReiserFS 4 je wieder ein laues Lüftchen Rückenwind bekommen wird, ist kaum zu erwarten. Letzendlich gibt es unter Linux kein Dateisystem, das erprobter ist als ext3.

----------

## energyman76b

ext3 ist nicht 'erprobt'. Da werden auch dauernd irgendwelche features reingestopft.

Und XFS - da kommen fast wöchentlich die bugs.... ich weiß nicht. reiserfs3 ist wenigstens unauffällig....

----------

## astaecker

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> .... reiserfs3 ist wenigstens unauffällig....

 

Kein Wunder. ReiserFS3 pflegt ja auch keiner mehr. Selber SUSE ist zu ext3 gewechselt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> ext3 ist nicht 'erprobt'. Da werden auch dauernd irgendwelche features reingestopft.

 

Kannst mal ein Beispiel dafür nennen? Ich dachte immer, das FS mit den neuen Features wäre ext4.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> http://bulk.fefe.de/lk2006/

 

Schily mit ZFS schneidet aber verdammt gut ab.

----------

## Carlo

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> ext3 ist nicht 'erprobt'. Da werden auch dauernd irgendwelche features reingestopft.

 

Sowohl als auch unwahr.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> reiserfs3 ist wenigstens unauffällig....

 

Es fragmentiert ganz unauffällig relativ schnell und auch recht stark. Außerdem ist's mit der Unauffälligkeit vorbei, wenn du ein ReiserFS 3 Image darauf ablegst und reiserfsck ausführst.

----------

## hoschi

Ich kriege auf Kopfweh ueber das was hier zum Teil inhaltlich geschrieben wird.

EXT3 und sein Nachfolger EXT4 sind und werden die besten Dateisysteme auf einfachen Desktops und Laptops sein.

Alle anderen sollten sich durchaus auch mal die anderen Dateisysteme anschauen und diese Maerchen ueber XFS gibt es schon lange, und ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen das es stabil ist und seinen Job gut macht. Dafuer das XFS mehr als zehn Jahre alt ist, ist es erschreckend modern.

Fuer Leute die sich gerne aufregen, was gemeines und auch nicht ganz gerechtes:

Einige Reiserfanboys gehen mir echt zu weit, obwohl langsam dem Letzten daemmern sollte das Reiser4 es vielleicht nie in den stabilen Kernel schaffen wird. Ist ja toll das es so schnell ist mit kleinen Dateien, aber /etc wird halt nur einmal eingelesen und viel Dateien sind das auch nicht, auch betreibt auf dem Desktop niemand einen Mailserver.

Dafuer happert es am Codestil, an der langfristigen Performance und der Maintainer hockt in U-Haft  :Rolling Eyes: 

Linux/Unix hat hier ein echtes Luxusproblem.

----------

## Vortex375

Ich benutze auf meinem Desktop-Rechner jfs, was hier noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde.

Was ich jedoch nicht glaube, ist dass sich bei einem normalen Desktop-System wirklich ein Performance-Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Dateisystemen feststellen lässt. Ein Benchmark ist eine Sache, aber für mich zählt vorallem der subjektive Eindruck, und ich glaube nicht, dass dort große Unterschiede spürbar sind.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

reiser vs ext:

Meine Erfahrung: Portage rennt mit reiser spürbar schneller.

Hans Reiser ist afaik eine sehr bekannte Persönlichkeit, aber nur einer von mehreren Maintainern.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Was ich jedoch nicht glaube, ist dass sich bei einem normalen Desktop-System wirklich ein Performance-Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Dateisystemen feststellen lässt. Ein Benchmark ist eine Sache, aber für mich zählt vorallem der subjektive Eindruck, und ich glaube nicht, dass dort große Unterschiede spürbar sind.

 

Genau die Erfahrung, die alle gemacht haben, die es wissen wollten.

----------

## energyman76b

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*   ext3 ist nicht 'erprobt'. Da werden auch dauernd irgendwelche features reingestopft. 
> 
> Sowohl als auch unwahr.
> 
> 

 

nein, meine Aussage entspricht den Tatsachen Seid ext3 in den Kernel aufgenommen wurde, wurden ständig irgendwelche Features hinzugefügt. Du willst das vielleicht nicht wahrhaben, aber das ändert nicht die Realität.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *energyman76b wrote:*   reiserfs3 ist wenigstens unauffällig.... 
> 
> Es fragmentiert ganz unauffällig relativ schnell und auch recht stark. Außerdem ist's mit der Unauffälligkeit vorbei, wenn du ein ReiserFS 3 Image darauf ablegst und reiserfsck ausführst.

 

tja, aber diese Sache ist nicht nur lange bekannt (länger, als der link es nahelegen mag), es wird auch darauf hingewiesen.

Außerdem - ext3 ist auch nicht gerade ein Fragmentierungsgenie. Oder XFS. Und JFS ist sogar unfragmentiert lahmarschig.

 *arlsair wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*   .... reiserfs3 ist wenigstens unauffällig.... 
> 
> Kein Wunder. ReiserFS3 pflegt ja auch keiner mehr. Selber SUSE ist zu ext3 gewechselt.

 

was wiederum nicht stimmt. Es gibt immer noch reiserfs3 patches - wenn sie nötig sind. Aber irgendwie sind sie nicht nötig. Außerdem kannst du dir ja mal überlegen, warum Suse jetzt erst gewechselt hat - und nicht schon früher....

----------

## energyman76b

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich kriege auf Kopfweh ueber das was hier zum Teil inhaltlich geschrieben wird.
> 
> EXT3 und sein Nachfolger EXT4 sind und werden die besten Dateisysteme auf einfachen Desktops und Laptops sein.
> 
> Alle anderen sollten sich durchaus auch mal die anderen Dateisysteme anschauen und diese Maerchen ueber XFS gibt es schon lange, und ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen das es stabil ist und seinen Job gut macht. Dafuer das XFS mehr als zehn Jahre alt ist, ist es erschreckend modern.
> ...

 

ich kriege auch Kopfschmerzen, wenn ich so lese, was ext3-Fanboys so von sich geben.

Und das XFS total verbuggt ist (verwechsel nicht XFS unter IRIX mit XFS unter linux), ist leider eine traurige Tatsache. Selbst wenn DU mal zwisachendurch glück hattest.

Übrigens, kleine Dateien, das ist sind auch manpages, libs und der ganze Kram in /var und /usr/portage. Ach ja - und bitte verwechsel nicht reiserfs3 und reiser4. Danke.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Solange reiser (3) unter 80% Belegung geblieben ist, habe ich bisher nie nennenswerte Fragmentierung festgestellt (und insbesondere keinen Leistungsverlust). Ganz erheblich wird es allerdings, wenn mal die 90% überschritten werden oder noch schlimmer wenn die Platte bis zum letzten Sektor randvoll ist und damit am Ende auch noch über längere Zeit gearbeitet wird. Da bleibt dann nur eine Defragmentierung (sprich: Platz schaffen, dann auf andere Partition taren, Partition leeren und zurücktaren) und gegen zu hohe Belegung vorsorgen.

btw: ext, jfs und insbesondere xfs dürfte da ja mehr oder weniger das gleiche Schicksal ereilen, wenn die Partition mal wirklich randvoll wird. Linux verbreitet sich auf dem Desktop und wird von immer mehr DAUs verwendet. Da muss man damit rechnen, dass so eine Partition mal komplett belegt wird... Was hieltet ihr von einem Defragmentierungswerkzeug für Linux? *duck*

----------

## Klaus Meier

@energyman76b

Das klingt für mich, als wäre dein Filesystem deine Religion.

----------

## tux2

Bei xfsdump ist ein Defragmentierungswerkzeug dabei (xfs_fsr)

Ich hatte mal /usr/portage auf ner xfs-partition.. diese ne zeit lang benutzt  und die fragmentierung lag irgendwas bei 30% (kleine partition, viele kleine daten)

Das /-Verzeichnis fragmentiert hingegen fast kaum (0,36%)

Aber das ist klar, dass ein FS stärker fragmentiert, wenn die platte fast voll ist. Die daten müssen dann ja schließlich irgendwo aufgeteilt gespeichert werden.

Was mich bei XFS stört, ist das problem mit write cache + barriers (http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/faq.html#wcache).

*das* bremst mein system total aus.. z.b. time rm -rf /usr/src/linux-2.6.20  braucht länger als 1 minute..  genauso braucht es *ewig* lang die linux-sources zu entpacken..

Mit der "nobarrier" mount-option bekomm ich nach ner zeit probleme mit dem FS (Input-/Output-Error)

----------

## psyqil

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Was hieltet ihr von einem Defragmentierungswerkzeug für Linux? *duck*

 Guckst Du: http://vleu.net/shake/

----------

## think4urs11

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> Was mich bei XFS stört, ist das problem mit write cache + barriers (http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/faq.html#wcache).
> 
> *das* bremst mein system total aus.. z.b. time rm -rf /usr/src/linux-2.6.20  braucht länger als 1 minute.. 

 

Schonmal versucht das FS mit mehr Puffern für das Journal ( logbufs=8 ) zu mounten?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

nett, dieses Shake. Ein universales Tool. Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie gut das funktioniert?

----------

## psyqil

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> nett, dieses Shake. Ein universales Tool. Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie gut das funktioniert?

 Ich nicht, aber ich schau mir gerade den Thread dazu an: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-463204.html

----------

## tux2

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Schonmal versucht das FS mit mehr Puffern für das Journal ( logbufs=8 ) zu mounten?

 

jop. bringt aber keinen erfolg..   :Sad: 

hier mal der unterschied zwischen barrier/nobarrier:

 *Mit barrier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # mount -o remount,logbufs=8,logbsize=256k /
> 
> # time tar -xjf linux-2.6.20.tar.bz2
> ...

 

 *Ohne barrier(nobarrier) wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # mount -o remount,nobarrier,logbufs=8,logbsize=256k /
> 
> # time tar -xjf linux-2.6.20.tar.bz2
> ...

 

also der unterschied mit nobarrier ist schon enorm.

aber von zeit zu zeit (wenn ich was emerge und er grad die daten ins / kopiert) gibts ein "XFS: Input-/Output-Error" dann hilft nur noch ein hard-reset und ein xfs_repair

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Ich nicht, aber ich schau mir gerade den Thread dazu an: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-463204.html

 

Hab's eben mit ein paar mehr oder weniger großen Dateien versucht. Ich musste das Shaken schließlich erzwingen, weil shake fand, dass alles eigentlich doch recht aufgeräumt ist. War einer schlechte Idee: Die Partition ist zu knapp 80% voll und die Dateien jetzt in der Summe etwas stärker fragmentiert :-/. 13 Dateien, 10 sind schön kompakt, drei sind jetzt völlig zerhackstückt. Vielleicht war das ein ungünstiger Zufall, aber es ist klar, dass diese Form der Defragmentierung keine Einbahnstraße ist.

Diese drei Dateien habe ich dann noch mehrfach shaken lassen. Die Ergebnisse waren sehr unterschiedlich. Nach ein paar Versuchen ging die Anzahl der Fragmente plötzlich dramatisch nach unten (nebenbei läuft ein emerge-Vorgang). Nunja, mit dem einen Versuch kann ich mir kein Urteil bilden. Das Tool hat durchaus Potenzial. Besonders bei Partitionen, die mal randvoll geworden sind, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das sehr effektiv sein kann.

----------

## energyman76b

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> @energyman76b
> 
> Das klingt für mich, als wäre dein Filesystem deine Religion.

 

nein, für mich nicht. Aber ich habe es satt, wenn Leute unwahrheiten verbreiten oder massiv für 'ihr' fs Werbung machen - und dabei über andere fs fud verbreiten.

Außerdem, was an dem, was ich geschrieben habe, stimmt nicht?

----------

## psyqil

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Außerdem, was an dem, was ich geschrieben habe, stimmt nicht?

 Naja, folgende Aussage läßt sich halt unterschiedlich interpretieren: *Quote:*   

> Seid ext3 in den Kernel aufgenommen wurde, wurden ständig irgendwelche Features hinzugefügt.

 Ext3 ist ja nun schon seit geraumer Zeit im Kernel, und wenn Du jetzt behauptest, daß "ständig" neue Features dazukommen, frage ich mich halt, was denn das alles für Features sein sollen. Eine kurze, zugegebenermaßen stichprobenartige Suche hat für mich nur ergeben, daß nach 2.6.17 mal 'ne Regression geflickt wurde. Klaus Meiers Frage nach Beispielen hast Du ja auch ignoriert, deshalb gibt's für mich bisher keinen Grund, davon auszugehen daß nicht auch Du ein FUD-verbreitender Fanboi bist...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Zu Thema Filesystem gab es hier schon einige Threads.

EXT3 ist das Standard Filesystem von Linux (glaube das

steht auch in den docs/hilfe vom Kernel). Ist halt so und wird sich 

wohl auch nicht ändern bis EXT4 in EXT3 unbenannt wird oder EXT4 

Standard wird.

Der wichtigste Punkt wird bei denn ganzen Diskussionen aber 

vergessen. Wie ist die Reaktionszeit bei Bugs (die wohl gelegentlich

mal vorkommen)? Mit dem Standard Dateisystem glaube es war in Version 

2.6.17 oder/und 2.6.18 gab es Probleme mit Filesharing Programmen

das wohl runter geladen Dateien manchmal nicht gespeichert wurden oder so ähnlich. 

Im Gegensatz zu andern Dateisystemen haben sich nach bekannt werden 

die Entwickler des Dateisystems aber auch sofort darum gekümmert 

(meine es war sogar "Chefsache"). Es ist halt auch so das Entwickler 

von anderen Dateisysteme bei Bugs sinngemäß einfach sagen LMAA wir 

leisten kein Support mehr dafür. Die (un)wahrheiten kann man

aber auch auf der LKM nachlesen. 

P.S.

Hatte grade Langeweile und wolte meinen Senf auch noch dazu geben.

MfG

----------

## psyqil

Sodele, wofür haben wir denn ein OS, mit dem man arbeiten kann:

```
$ grep ext3 ChangeLog-2.6.*|grep PATCH|grep -vi fix|grep -vi cleanup|wc -l

116

$ grep reiser ChangeLog-2.6.*|grep PATCH|grep -vi fix|grep -vi cleanup|wc -l

101
```

Die Zahlen laß' ich einfach mal für sich sprechen, oder auch nicht...

Aber mal ganz OT 'ne Frage zur bash, gab's nicht mal eine Möglichkeit, folgende Reihe abzukürzen? Ich finde in der Doku leider nichts...

```
for x in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20;do wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.$x;done

         ^ab hier halt bash weiterzählen lassen...
```

----------

## fuchur

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber mal ganz OT 'ne Frage zur bash, gab's nicht mal eine Möglichkeit, folgende Reihe abzukürzen? Ich finde in der Doku leider nichts...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Meinst du so

```

for x in `seq 1 20`;do wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.$x;done
```

MfG

----------

## psyqil

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> `seq 1 20`

  :Very Happy:  Jaaaa! Wie cool, dankeschön!

----------

## firefly

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Sodele, wofür haben wir denn ein OS, mit dem man arbeiten kann:
> 
> ```
> $ grep ext3 ChangeLog-2.6.*|grep PATCH|grep -vi fix|grep -vi cleanup|wc -l
> 
> ...

 

Die Zahlen kann man auf zweierlei hinsicht interpretieren.

Die eine Möglichkeit ist, das ext3 mehr bugs hat(te) als reiserfs.

Oder das bei ext3 mehr Bugs bekannt und gefixt wurde als bei reiserfs.

Beide Interpretationen sind richtig. Nur weil bisher mehr Bugs bei ext3 erkannt und gefixed wurden, muss es noch lange nicht heißen, das es besser, hinsichtlich der vorhandenen Fehler, als reiserfs ist.

Denn eine Software ist zu keinem Zeitpunkt 100%ig fehlerfrei.

----------

## psyqil

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*   Sodele, wofür haben wir denn ein OS, mit dem man arbeiten kann:
> 
> ```
> $ grep ext3 ChangeLog-2.6.*|grep PATCH|grep -vi fix|grep -vi cleanup|wc -l
> 
> ...

 Oh, Vorsicht, hier geht's ja gar nicht um Bugs, sondern um das "ständige Hinzufügen neuer Features", deshalb greppe ich ja alles raus, was alles eindeutig als "Fix" oder "Cleanup" gekennzeichnet ist; übrig bleiben bei beiden gute 100 Treffer, die man sich zum Be- oder Widerlegen obiger These genauer anschauen müßte. Das überlasse ich allerdings gerne energyman76b und glaube bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils weiter an ext3 als bestes Allround-FS!  :Wink: 

Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, daß sich für Portage eine Mischung aus squashfs und unionfs empfiehlt? Ich glaube, diesen Monat noch nicht...  :Mr. Green: 

```
# ll -h /var/tmp/portage-2007-02-26.sqfs

-rwx------ 1 root root 41M 2007-02-26 10:59 /var/tmp/portage-2007-02-26.sqfs
```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3500729.html#3500729

----------

## firefly

ok ok habe ich übersehen  :Wink: 

Ach ja wegen /usr/portage und squashfs das verwende ich seit ein,zwei Wochen selbst und auch für die overlays (außer das von mir selbst "geführte"). Und ich habe ein kleines hook-script für paludis geschrieben, welches mir beim syncen über paludis das mounten des unionfs über das squashfs image und nach dem syncen das neu erstellen der images abnimmt  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Bei Portage koennte man auch einfach die Ursache beheben, anstatt wie sonst ueberall auf der Welt an den Auswirkungen herumzudoktorn  :Rolling Eyes: 

Weg mit den vielen kleinen Dateien, und mehr Inhalt in weniger groessere Dateien?

<edit />

Der Brueller hier in der Region, vor einer Dorfeinfahrt wurde die Verkehrsinsel mehr oder weniger zur haelfte ins Dorf reingebaut um den Verkehrslaerm zu verringern. Aufgrund der unglaublich idiotischen Kruemmung die man deswegen dem Fussweg neben der Strasse verpasst,  laueft jetzt jeder Gefahr sich das Fahrwerk aus dem Wagen zu reissen wenn er nicht wirklich ganz eng an der Verkehrsinsel vorbeifaehrt.

Was tun die Stadtoberen? Genau, wir aendern nicht den Verlauf des Fusswegs um einen halben Meter (ist freies Gelaende), sondern Stellen direkt an dieser Kruemmung Warnschilder auf. Damit ist die Ursache nicht beseitigt und die Fussgaenger haben jetzt auch weniger Platz als vorher, aber hauptsache Geld kaputt gemacht.

Vor allem weil jetzt so ziemlich jeder nicht erst am Ortsschild beschleunigt, sondern schon direkt nach der Verkehrsinsel (wohl ein Reflex). Dabei wollte die Stadt ja urspruenglich den Verkehrslaerm eindaemmen, weil die Anwohner eigentlich eine Umgehung seit Jahren fordern, eine Umgehung die Autofahreren wie Anwohner viel ersparen wuerde.

Ich geb jetzt mit Fleiss Gas. Weil ich vor der idiotischen Verkehrsinsel abbremsen muss, sonst demolier ich mir ja mein Auto. Toll fuer die Umwelt und Anwohner, die haetten sich wie ich ueber eine Umgehung gefreut. Auch wenn man sich wegen knapper Kassen erst in ein paar Jahren bauen koennte, aber jetzt hat man das wenige Geld sinnlos verpfeffert...

----------

## schachti

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Problem ist einfach daß (gentoo)-linux zigtausende kleine dateien nutzt, was in meinem fall bedeutet, daß ein system das nach buildpkg nichtmal ein 1Gb brauch, plötzlich über 5Gb auf der platte belegt.
> 
> 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-401647.html hilft schon deutlich (unabhängig, ob Du ansonsten ext3, ReiserFS, XFS oder irgendwas anderes verwendest.

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> die kernel sources liegen bei mir bei 383mb, bei xfs sollen sie sich bei 252 einpendeln.
> 
> 

 

Mal ganz ehrlich: Wen kümmern in Zeiten, in denen Festplatten mit 500 GB nur noch knapp über 100 Euro kosten und der Preis pro GB bei knapp über 22 Cent liegt, 130 MB mehr für das System? Da ist Zuverlässigkeit ein viel wichtigeres Argument...

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ausserdem ist ext3 nicht das schnellste aller systeme. reiser4 platz1 und xfs platz2 sind etliche male schneller.
> 
> 

 

Kennst Du https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html? Und selbst, wenn in einigen Benchmarks vielleicht Dateisystem A schneller ist als Dateisystem B: Mir persönlich geht Datensicherheit vor Performance, und daher setze ich auf allen Partitionen auf allen Rechnern auf ext3 mit data=journal.

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Desktop-Rechner besteht nebenbei auch noch aus etlichen größen dateien, zb erstellte dvd-strukturen/isos (dv von den cams etc) 
> 
> 

 

Dann mach Dir dafür eine eigene XFS-Partition. Niemand sagt, daß der gesamte Verzeichnisbaum auf einer Partition liegen muß.

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Journaling brauche ich nicht unbedingt, da mein gentoo fast nie abstürzt, kann der ruhig das eine oder zwei mal im halbjahr die platten checken.
> 
> 

 

Es geht nicht um die Zeit, die der Check beim Booten benötigen - es geht um die Integrität und Sicherheit der Daten.

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich möchte jetzt zum Wochenende mein FS umstellen, hat jemand mit xfs schlechte erfhrungen ? oder gar bessere ?
> 
> 

 

Habe ich. XFS mit Standardoptionen + Stromausfall = irreversibler Datenverlust.

Mir ist klar, daß ext3 nicht frei ist von Bugs, und daß in einigen Benchmarks andere Dateisysteme schneller sind. Aber soweit ich weiß unterstützt ext3 als einziges Dateisystem full data journaling, und aufgrund seiner Herkunft (ext2) ist der Code relativ gut und zuverlässig.

----------

## think4urs11

Diskussion um fehlerfreie Software, Testmechanismen und Co. abgetrennt nach Fehlerfreie Software - gibts das?

----------

